# Scott Foil 15 vs Cannondale Caad10 Dura ace vs Specialized Venge Mid-Compact Expert



## Workhorse (Nov 28, 2005)

Hey guys,

Looking to get back into road riding after a few years off and Im having trouble choosing a bike, so Im looking for some opinions and help with my decision.

That being said, a little background: Ill be doing so club rides, crit races and shorter inter- club races. I typically do the odd 3-4 hour ride every week as well. Im 5'11 180lbs and all the bikes are 56cm frames. 

Ive narrowed my choices down to three bikes:

1. Cannondale Caad10 Dura-ace: BB-90, Great wheels, top notch components. Price: $3300 out the door.

2. Scott Foil 15: Stiff, Aero, Full Di-2 Ultegra. Smoking deal from another local bike shop seeing as the bike has been a demo/owners for about 250kms. $3500 out the door.

3. Specialized Venge: S-works frame, all components and wheels would be swapped from a mid-compact expert venge (Ultegra). Great shop that I used to race/ride for. $4600 out the door.


So what would you choose and why? Thanks in advance!


----------



## Hooben (Aug 22, 2004)

Specialized Venge, because it is the biggest baddest ride out there. Plus if you're willing to spend the money then just go ahead and get the most expensive.


----------



## xjbaylor (Dec 28, 2006)

Those are all great frames, though I am not sure I would want to spend 4+ hours on the Foil. In the end, they are all great frames that are incredibly race ready. If it were me, I would buy the CAAD10 and spend the extra $1k or so on wheels from Boyd, Williams, Reynolds, etc. If you don't mind the ride of the Foil, and want to give Ui2 a try, that sounds like the (relative) bargain of the bunch.


----------



## Workhorse (Nov 28, 2005)

I like the idea of the Canondale with some Reynolds personally. I had assaults on my last Tarmac and they were flawless. I couldn't image how they would be with an aluminum frame with bb90!

My buddy rode the Scott on a 100k ride yesterday with me (I was demo'ing a 5.2 Madone). He said he liked it, but we had a few problems with the di2 sticking between shifts, and actually dropped a chain at one point. Im 28, but I like the idea of simplicity and having less potential for things to go wrong on a ride.


----------



## kbiker3111 (Nov 7, 2006)

Scott with some new wheels.

FWIW, the CAAD is bb30.


----------



## dcorn (Sep 1, 2011)

That is a smokin deal on the Foil. I was considering that bike, but they weren't in stores yet when I bought mine. Good deal on the Venge too, seeing as the frame itself basically costs that much. I'd have to ride those two back to back and see which one I like better. I wasn't a fan of the CAAD10 when I tested it.


----------



## Wookiebiker (Sep 5, 2005)

If it were me...I'd go with the Scott Foil (and I own a CAAD10).

However, bike buying is a personal decision and lots of things go into play such as fit, feel, emotional value, etc.

I wouldn't worry about the Di-2 Ultegra...for the most part there have been very few issues overall with it and Shimano tends to stand by their products, and I'm pretty sure they want the electronic stuff to be flawless, so they will probably help a bit more there.

The Venge though a good price and a good bike...isn't as good of a deal than the other two bikes...But if it fits the best and you feel the best about it...it's worth the extra money.


----------



## texascyclist (May 10, 2005)

I would go with option 4: venge with sram rival or force. That would be the baddest on the block.


----------



## Workhorse (Nov 28, 2005)

Going to demo the Foil this coming week and base my decision on that. Its all gona come down to the engine in the end, and I need to get riding again on the road again asap. Thanks guys.


----------



## zigmeister (Jan 26, 2012)

Foil or Venge.


----------



## Workhorse (Nov 28, 2005)

Price is down to $4k taxes in on the Venge. Considering Ill get a fit by a guy I really trust, that bring it to almost the same price as the Foil.

May have a new bike in the stable shortly


----------



## malanb (Oct 26, 2009)

Workhorse said:


> Price is down to $4k taxes in on the Venge. Considering Ill get a fit by a guy I really trust, that bring it to almost the same price as the Foil.
> 
> May have a new bike in the stable shortly


Venge= fugly like american cars


----------



## terbennett (Apr 1, 2006)

Provided they all fit, the CAAD10-1 would be my choice. Hands down, it's the best bang for the buck. Not only that, the ride is really nice- I mean nice enough in the straights that you'll forget you're on a full-blown race bike. When you hit the corners and attack, you'll remeber real quickly why it is called a race bike. Like someone mentioned earlier, spend that thousand you saved on some sweet wheels if you'd like, but those RS80s are pretty darn sweet already. I am not a fan of Specialized's frame geometry because it doesn't fit me, but it might fit you and it is a flashy bike in typical Specialized fashion. BTW, Shimano's electronic shifting is called Di2. The "D" in Di2 is for "Digital", not Dura Ace.


----------



## twiggy (Mar 23, 2004)

My vote would be as you have them listed... CAAD10 First, Foil Second, Venge 3rd.... The CAAD10 is a GREAT bike and also the best bang for the buck. For the price of the Venge you could buy the CAAD10 and add a set of Reynolds Assaults or Boyd wheels! The Foil is a great bike....quite stiff, but very very fast and great handling. The Venge IMHO is ugly as sin, and on top of that, two or three guys I ride with picked them up and say that the ride is kindof 'woody' and unimpressive.... I've also heard they aren't so stiff up front?


----------



## Mr. Clean (Jun 19, 2012)

Scott Foil hands down. The price is great - putting some money in your pocket and you'd have a rocket to ride!


----------



## snidemcbride (Aug 27, 2012)

*Foil 15*

I own the Foil 15 and have put about 2k miles on it. Lots of 4hr plus rides a couple of club centuries, lots of wet riding. It took a little getting use to because it is crazy stiff. I was coming off a Cannondale Synapse so totally opposite bikes. I changed to DuraAce Tubeless wheels which made a big difference in comfort. I love the bike. Di2 is flawless and freaking awesome. I will never go back to mechanical. It is extremely fast and snappy acceleration. Absolutely carves corners, and has zero flex in all out standing efforts. I ride the 54cm and didn't even have to change stem or bars to get a good fit. Bars are 44cm and stem 110 out of box so that was an added plus. I can't say enough good things about the bike. Good luck.


----------



## snidemcbride (Aug 27, 2012)

*Foil 15*

I own the Foil 15 and have put about 2k miles on it. Lots of 4hr plus rides a couple of club centuries, lots of wet riding. It took a little getting use to because it is crazy stiff. I was coming off a Cannondale Synapse so totally opposite bikes. I changed to DuraAce Tubeless wheels which made a big difference in comfort. I love the bike. Di2 is flawless and freaking awesome. I will never go back to mechanical. It is extremely fast and snappy acceleration. Absolutely carves corners, and has zero flex in all out standing efforts. I ride the 54cm and didn't even have to change stem or bars to get a good fit. Bars are 44cm and stem 110 out of box so that was an added plus. I can't say enough good things about the bike. Good luck.


----------



## SauronHimself (Nov 21, 2012)

Scott Foil 15. I just got one new on EBay for $2749, and it's a super nice ride. I love the Di2 and the stiffness despite the Mavic Cosmic Elite wheels being a tad on the heavy side. The perfect upgrade wheels would be ROL Race SL's. $600 for wheels that blow away $1200 sets.


----------

